# Rant about ratings



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

I'm sure this has been complained about many times but I'm relatively new to driving so I had to vent. So far given 170 trips. 94 rated, 90 5 star 1 4 star and 3 1 star.

One of the 1 stars I'll own. I just dropped off one passenger and accidently hit start trip on the next one without seeing where he was supposed to be picked up. I couldn't reverse it, so I ended trip then immediately went offline to tell Uber to not charge the guy for the minimum fare. Got 1 starred.

Another one was a girl who got upset that the Uber navigation sent car in wrong direction. I immediately recognized the error and turned around. Probably added 30 seconds to trip, but she freaked out about it. Got 1 starred.

Third one I have no clue. Happened on a night only had about a dozen trips. None of them were out of the ordinary.

I emailed Uber that maybe they should remind passengers that 1 stars should be reserved for the WORST drivers. Remind them that there IS a 4 star and 3 star option. Its ridiculous that I'm at 4.86 when 95% of the people who rate me think I'm awesome.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I'm sure this has been complained about many times but I'm relatively new to driving so I had to vent. So far given 170 trips. 94 rated, 90 5 star 1 4 star and 3 1 star.
> 
> One of the 1 stars I'll own. I just dropped off one passenger and accidently hit start trip on the next one without seeing where he was supposed to be picked up. I couldn't reverse it, so I ended trip then immediately went offline to tell Uber to not charge the guy for the minimum fare. Got 1 starred.
> 
> ...


These are the hazards of picking up those precious, sensitive, snowflakes who've been brought up to think everyone is perfect, and they are all winners, and if you don't make them feel good, look out!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I'm sure this has been complained about many times but I'm relatively new to driving so I had to vent. So far given 170 trips. 94 rated, 90 5 star 1 4 star and 3 1 star.
> 
> One of the 1 stars I'll own. I just dropped off one passenger and accidently hit start trip on the next one without seeing where he was supposed to be picked up. I couldn't reverse it, so I ended trip then immediately went offline to tell Uber to not charge the guy for the minimum fare. Got 1 starred.
> 
> ...


All Uber drivers learn this lesson. Uber won't change the ratings. Lyft on the other hand is a different story.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I'm sure this has been complained about many times but I'm relatively new to driving so I had to vent. So far given 170 trips. 94 rated, 90 5 star 1 4 star and 3 1 star.
> 
> One of the 1 stars I'll own. I just dropped off one passenger and accidently hit start trip on the next one without seeing where he was supposed to be picked up. I couldn't reverse it, so I ended trip then immediately went offline to tell Uber to not charge the guy for the minimum fare. Got 1 starred.
> 
> ...


I'm rating your ranting 1-Star. 
Tell us, how does that make you feel?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

There is a whole generation of "people" that see things like this as black or white. The ride is either a 1 or a 5. To them there is no in between.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Low rated pax will rate you low. High rated pax will rate you high. You get to decide who you pick up.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I'm sure this has been complained about many times but I'm relatively new to driving so I had to vent. So far given 170 trips. 94 rated, 90 5 star 1 4 star and 3 1 star.
> 
> One of the 1 stars I'll own. I just dropped off one passenger and accidently hit start trip on the next one without seeing where he was supposed to be picked up. I couldn't reverse it, so I ended trip then immediately went offline to tell Uber to not charge the guy for the minimum fare. Got 1 starred.
> 
> ...


*HOW DARE YOU MAKE A MISTAKE!?* PAX NEVER mistakenly take a wrong turn or go past a road which looked closer on the NAV.

Oh?! There is traffic at rush hour!? Let's blame the driver! Oh? There are 3 bits of glitter stuck in my seat from the last PAX? dirty car, that's a 1!

Don't worry man, these stories never get old.

Sadly nobody cares. We unfairly rated drivers, are just kicked to the curb... like yesterdays trash.

I am a 5 STAR DRIVER!!! maybe...maybe a 4.95... and A HUMAN BEING! I'm giving these people waters! FREE WATERS! m'kay? I got every single adapter. I got a spotify membership, so that PAX can listen to their favorite crappy music! And what thanks do I get?

A 4.7!?

I AM not an Animal! I am a HuMAN BeInG!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Had a real tipsy pax insist I watch as she rated, badged and tipped me. Right in my grill she 1 starred me. Looked totally accidental. I laugh hollered, "WTF! You boned me!" 'No, no 1 is good, like you're number 1! I give all my drivers 1's.' Had her change it to a 5.

Unsure whether she was busting my onions or not but I'm confident many a 1 star is dealt out in error by over served pax.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Had a real tipsy pax insist I watch as she rated, badged and tipped me. Right in my grill she 1 starred me. Looked totally accidental. I laugh hollered, "WTF! You boned me!" 'No, no 1 is good, like you're number 1! I give all my drivers 1's.' Had her change it to a 5.
> 
> Unsure whether she was busting my onions or not but I'm confident many a 1 star is dealt out in error by over served pax.


You're number 1, baby!!


----------



## dman0617 (Mar 13, 2018)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I'm sure this has been complained about many times but I'm relatively new to driving so I had to vent. So far given 170 trips. 94 rated, 90 5 star 1 4 star and 3 1 star.
> 
> One of the 1 stars I'll own. I just dropped off one passenger and accidently hit start trip on the next one without seeing where he was supposed to be picked up. I couldn't reverse it, so I ended trip then immediately went offline to tell Uber to not charge the guy for the minimum fare. Got 1 starred.
> 
> ...


Last night my Lyft passangers hit me with one star because 3 of them ordered a pool and they had to wait for me to pick up and drop off the other passangers. I literally had 2 line passengers get into an argument in the car about who was getting dropped off 1st like it doesnt say it on the screen smh. Wouldn't even have taken that Line if it wasnt 200% PT.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I'm sure this has been complained about many times but I'm relatively new to driving so I had to vent. So far given 170 trips. 94 rated, 90 5 star 1 4 star and 3 1 star.
> 
> One of the 1 stars I'll own. I just dropped off one passenger and accidently hit start trip on the next one without seeing where he was supposed to be picked up. I couldn't reverse it, so I ended trip then immediately went offline to tell Uber to not charge the guy for the minimum fare. Got 1 starred.
> 
> ...


A 4.86 rating is more than fine in Ubers rating system. In any other rating system, that rating would be stellar.

You have a pretty good rating, and have done enough rides to show that the good rating is consistent, and not a fluke. You're rating is far away from any account deactivation danger. Therefore my advice is just to carry on what you were doing till now, and try not to think too much about ratings.

Checking ratings constantly can make a driver feel slapped in the face, wondering why someone rated them badly. I'd suggest that you only check it every so often, just to make sure nothing's changed about the way you're doing things. That way you'll be less aware of individual bad ratings.


----------

